# Ruhezustand bei SSDs problematisch?



## Klarostorix (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe PCGHler, 

ich trage die Idee mit der SSD schon länger mit mir herum. Nun hätte ich noch eine Frage: Ich fahre den PC normalerweise nicht ganz herunter, sondern gehe nur in den Ruhezustand, wobei ja die aktuelle Sitzung auf der Festplatte gesichert und dann wieder abgerufen wird. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass übermäßig viele Schreibzugriffe die Lebensdauer der SSD verkürzen oder zumindest nicht sonderlich bekömmlich sind. Denkt ihr, dass man den Ruhezustand also eher meiden soll oder sollte das kein Problem darstellen?


----------



## mattinator (10. Juni 2012)

Ist so, wie Du es gelesen hast. Ob das in der von Dir geplanten bzw. effektiven Nutzungszeit problematisch wird, ist schwer vorherzusagen. Kannst ja mal mit SSDLife ein paar Daten erfassen und mit den Herstellerangaben hochrechnen. Die Frage wäre auch, welchen Vorteil Dir bei einer SSD der Boot aus Ruhezustand  bringt im Vergleich zum normalen Start. Ich hatte es eine Zeit lang genutzt, um bestimmte Prozesse (Folding@Home) auf dem heruntergefahrenem Rechner zeitgesteuert zu starten. Der Unterschied der Schreib- / Leseprozesse auf der SSD war schon erheblich (8GB RAM). Deshalb und auf Grund der doch relativ hohen Kosten einer SSD habe ich das dann anders organisiert (WOL über Internet). Unter Windows gibt es auch (bisher noch) keine Möglichkeit, das Ruhezustands-Image auf eine andere Platte zu schreiben.


----------



## XT1024 (10. Juni 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Hallo liebe PCGHler,
> 
> ich trage die Idee mit der SSD schon länger mit mir herum. Nun hätte ich noch eine Frage: Ich fahre den PC normalerweise nicht ganz herunter, sondern gehe nur in den Ruhezustand, wobei ja die aktuelle Sitzung auf der Festplatte gesichert und dann wieder abgerufen wird. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass übermäßig viele Schreibzugriffe die Lebensdauer der SSD verkürzen oder zumindest nicht sonderlich bekömmlich sind. Denkt ihr, dass man den Ruhezustand also eher meiden soll oder sollte das kein Problem darstellen?


Warum eigentlich der Ruhezustand? Ich fand den schon immer... fragwürdig. Starten und beenden dauert je nach Rechner _einen Moment_ länger und bringt 1-3W ( wie viel tatsächlich) Stromersparnis im Vergleich zu standby und das wars?! 
Standby ist bzw. war bis zu meiner SSD , mittlerweile nicht mehr so oft im Einsatz.  Mit SSD geht der Systemstart flott genug incl. BOINC und anderem Kram


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2012)

so schnell wie der rechner mit einer ssd startet würd ich den ruhemodus einfach weglassen.


----------



## cflies (10. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte gestern einen Stromausfall während des Standby.
Seitdem wird meine OCZ Agility 2 120 Gb weder vom Bootmanager noch von Acronis erkannt.
Habe sie dann mal an den Zweit-PC angeschlossen mit dem gleichen Resultat.
Eine neue SSD ist bereits bestellt.
Meiner Meinung nach sind noch einige Verbesserungen an den Platten nötig,  um für mehr Zuverlässigkeit zu sorgen.


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2012)

pech kann man immer haben.
ich hatte weder mit meiner vertex 2 oder intel 320 irgendwelche probleme.
im gegenzug hatte ich innerhalb von zwei jahren drei defekte mechanische festplatten.


----------



## twentythree (10. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub, es geht hier nicht nur um den vermeintlich schnelleren Start aus dem Ruhezustand/Sleep, sondern auch um die geöffneten Programme.
Ich persönlich bin Entwickler und geh mit meinem PC immer in den Sleep Mode, um dann sofort wieder alle Programme (und das sind viele) geöffnet zu haben.
Als Beispiel die Command Line mit History (ganz wichtig).

Sinnvoll ist der Modus für bestimmte Nutzer also auf jeden Fall!
Fragt sich nur, in welchem Ausmaß sich die Lebensdauer verkürzt!


----------



## ile (10. Juni 2012)

mattinator schrieb:
			
		

> Ist so, wie Du es gelesen hast. Ob das in der von Dir geplanten bzw. effektiven Nutzungszeit problematisch wird, ist schwer vorherzusagen. Kannst ja mal mit SSDLife ein paar Daten erfassen und mit den Herstellerangaben hochrechnen. Die Frage wäre auch, welchen Vorteil Dir bei einer SSD der Boot aus Ruhezustand  bringt im Vergleich zum normalen Start. Ich hatte es eine Zeit lang genutzt, um bestimmte Prozesse (Folding@Home) auf dem heruntergefahrenem Rechner zeitgesteuert zu starten. Der Unterschied der Schreib- / Leseprozesse auf der SSD war schon erheblich (8GB RAM). Deshalb und auf Grund der doch relativ hohen Kosten einer SSD habe ich das dann anders organisiert (WOL über Internet). Unter Windows gibt es auch (bisher noch) keine Möglichkeit, das Ruhezustands-Image auf eine andere Platte zu schreiben.





			
				XT1024 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum eigentlich der Ruhezustand? Ich fand den schon immer... fragwürdig. Starten und beenden dauert je nach Rechner einen Moment länger und bringt 1-3W ( wie viel tatsächlich) Stromersparnis im Vergleich zu standby und das wars?!
> Standby ist bzw. war bis zu meiner SSD , mittlerweile nicht mehr so oft im Einsatz.  Mit SSD geht der Systemstart flott genug incl. BOINC und anderem Kram





			
				Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> so schnell wie der rechner mit einer ssd startet würd ich den ruhemodus einfach weglassen.



Ich vergesst da ein entscheidendes Argument PRO Ruhemodus:



			
				twentythree schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub, es geht hier nicht nur um den vermeintlich schnelleren Start aus dem Ruhezustand/Sleep, sondern auch um die geöffneten Programme.
> Ich persönlich bin Entwickler und geh mit meinem PC immer in den Sleep Mode, um dann sofort wieder alle Programme (und das sind viele) geöffnet zu haben.
> Als Beispiel die Command Line mit History (ganz wichtig).
> 
> ...



Genau so gehts mir auch.  
Und das mit dem Verschleiß frag ich mich auch...


----------



## XT1024 (10. Juni 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Ich vergesst da ein entscheidendes Argument PRO Ruhemodus:


Also bei mir macht Standby kein Programm zu. Pro Ruhezustand? 
Stromausfall? Das kann auch im laufendem Betrieb passieren und das passiert bestimmt genau so oft wie im standby Modus  Das Ergebnis ist in beiden Fällen ähnlich.


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Juni 2012)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, ob ihr alle verstanden habt, worum es hier wirklich geht. Es geht hier nicht um Ruhezustand vs. Stand-By, sondern darum, wie sich der Ruhezustand auf die SSD auswirkt. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn andere Nutzer, die den Ruhezustand nutzen, mir Infos aus erster Hand geben können. Alle anderen sollten vielleicht einen anderen Thread eröffnen, wo man über Stand-By, Ruhezustand etc diskutieren kann.


----------



## XT1024 (10. Juni 2012)

Dann hilft nur eins: Ruhezustand weglassen, wenn hochgerechnet 3-4 Jahre Lebensdauer nicht reichen.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (10. Juni 2012)

Ich hab den Ruhezustand deaktivert, weil ich dadurch 8 GB mehr Speicherplatz auf der SSD habe und verwende deshalb nur den Energiesparmodus.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (10. Juni 2012)

Hat "Energie sparen" eigentlich denselben Effekt auf eine SSD wie "Standby"?
Soweit ich weiß, wird bei "Energie sparen" im Gegensatz zu "Standby" die aktuelle Sitzung ja nicht auf der Festplatte gespeichert, sondern bleibt nur auf dem Arbeitsspeicher.

Demnach sollte "Energie sparen" nicht schädlich für die SSD sein, oder?


----------



## cflies (10. Juni 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, ob ihr alle verstanden habt, worum es hier wirklich geht. Es geht hier nicht um Ruhezustand vs. Stand-By, sondern darum, wie sich der Ruhezustand auf die SSD auswirkt. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn andere Nutzer, die den Ruhezustand nutzen, mir Infos aus erster Hand geben können. Alle anderen sollten vielleicht einen anderen Thread eröffnen, wo man über Stand-By, Ruhezustand etc diskutieren kann.


 
Du möchtest also so etwas wie Langzeiterfahrungen von uns haben.
So rasant wie neue Modelle auf den Markt kommen, 
wirst Du die aber schwer bekommen.
Meine Agility 2 war Anfang 2011 aktuell, mittlerweile gibt es die 4!!!
Wenn ich Dir jetzt meine Erfahrungen mit der Agility 2 mitteile, nützt Dir das nicht viel, denn Du bekommst maximal noch eine Agility 3.
Alle Hersteller legen sich mächtig ins Zeug, um die Konkurrenz zu übertreffen, aber m.M.n. geht es hier mehr um theoretische Schreib-oder Leseraten.
Die Garantie beträgt zum Glück neuerdings bis zu 5 Jahre, bis die SSD's aber 100% zuverlässig sind, werden wohl noch ein paar Jahre vergehen.
Wie sich das mit dem Ruhestand bzw. Standby auf z.B. die Lebenszeit einer SSD auswirkt, wirst Du hier eher nicht erfahren.


----------



## LED (13. Juni 2012)

Also ich gebe hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu um hier scheinbar herrschende Verwirrung ein wenig zu entwuseln.
Windows 7 hat standardmäßig einen hybriden Ruhezustand:
dh. im Falle eines Standby (bei Windows 7 konsequent in "Engerie sparen" umbenannt) werden die Daten im RAM behalten *und* auf die Festplatte (SSD) geschrieben, falls der Strom ausfällt und die Daten im RAM weg sind.
Wird der hybride Ruhezustand deaktiviert ergeben sich folgende Möglichkeiten:
a) klassischer Standby - Daten nur im RAM, es wird nichts auf die Festplatte geschrieben, Rechner bleibt im Stromsparmodus, braucht jedoch etwas Strom
b Ruhezustand - Daten werden auf die Festplatte geschrieben und der Rechner schaltet sich ab und braucht dabei nur den Strom des Soft-Off. Wahlweise kann er vom Stromnetz getrennt werden.

Vorteil des Ruhezustand gegenüber Herunterfahren:
1) geöffnete Programme bleiben geöffnet - für mich persönlich wichtig in Programmierumgebungen
2) besonders alte Rechner und welche mit HDD starten schneller, da das Laden des RAM-Abbildes schneller geht als Windows hochzufahren und alle Dienste zu starten

Die Frage ist welcher Modus hat Sinn? a)Standby b)Ruhezustand c)Herunterfahren d)hybrider-Ruhezustand
d) Meiner Meinung nach nicht sinnvoll, da der Rechner ständig Strom braucht und der reine Ruhezustand (b) abgeschaltet ist  - den möchte ich aber haben
a) Sinnvoll, wenn ich mal für 10min nicht am Rechner bin schalte ich ihn in den Standby, spart Strom, Aufwachzeit 3 Sekunden
b) sehr sinnvoll als Alternative zum Herunterfahren, da Programme geöffnet bleiben und der Rechner "aus" geht
c) mit gut funtionierendem Ruhezustand im Prinzip nicht notwendig, ab und zu mal ein Neustart tut Windows nach wie vor gut.

Nun zur Frage ob der Ruhezustand mit der relativ großen Menge die auf die SSD geschrieben wird schädlich ist:
Ich denke nein. Rechenbeispiel:
SSD 128GB, 8GB RAM, Ruhezustand 2x pro Tag aktivieren:
macht pro Jahr 2*8GB*365=5,8TB.
So das klingt jatzt wahnsinnig viel, ist es aber auch für eine SSD nicht. Diese Datenmenge würde bedeuten, dass die SSD lediglich 46x "vollgeschrieben" wurde. Da eine Zelle über 1000 Schreibzyklen aushält ist das im Vergleich nichts.

Es gabe dazu einen interessanten Artikel in der c't Ausgabe 03/2012. Dort wurde versucht SSD's totzuschreiben.
ich zitiere ein Stück aus dem Artikel:


> *Zitat von c't 3/12 S. 66-67, Artikel 'SSD-Zerstörung'*
> [...] Nach mehreren Wochen [...] erfreuen sich zwei von vier Testkandidaten bester Gesundheit. Eine uralte OCZ Onyx [...] meldet nach 48TByte eine verbleibende Lifetime von 65%. Der Media Wear Out Indicator von Intels SSD320 ist erst von 100 auf 83 gefallen, obwohl wir bereits 35TByte geschrieben haben. In etwa so viel spezifiziert Intel für eine "typical client workload" und einen Zeitraum von 5 Jahren [...]
> Am längsten in unserem Testsystem befindet sich eine 100GByte-SSD von GSkill [...], die nach eindrucksvollen 152TByte Daten ihre Transferrate auf 7MByte/s gedrosselt hat.
> [...]


Dabei hat die Intel SSD 40GB Größe und die OCZ 60GB.

Wie ihr seht, steht es selbst bei noch viel größeren Schreibmengen gut um die SSD's. Und aktuelle SSD's halten durch ihre größere Speicherkapazität noch mehr aus.

*Eine regelmäßige Nutzung des Ruhezustandes und der damit verbundenen Schreibmengen sollte auch auf 10 Jahre und mehr keine sonderlichen Auswirkungen auf die SSD haben.*


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Juni 2012)

LED schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Danke für diese tolle Antwort, genau so eine Antwort habe ich mir erhofft  den Ruhezustand möchte ich auch nicht aufgeben, denn (wie du schon sagtest) man kann auch mal zwei Tage nicht an den Rechner gehen, er ist vom Stromnetz getrennt, und trotzdem hast du alle Programme wieder zur Verfügung. Besonders ärgerlich wäre das beim Browser, wenn man seine gefühlten 200 Tabs nach jedem Neustart neu öffnen darf


----------



## Spieler22 (13. Juni 2012)

Guck mal im Firefox 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ile (13. Juni 2012)

Spieler22 schrieb:
			
		

> Guck mal im Firefox
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=555459"/>



Funktioniert aber nur mit höchstens 3 Fenstern...


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (13. Juni 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Besonders ärgerlich wäre das beim Browser, wenn man seine gefühlten 200 Tabs nach jedem Neustart neu öffnen darf


 
Ein wenig offtopic, aber wie behält man denn den Überblick bei 200 Tabs


----------



## ReaCT (13. Juni 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Ein wenig offtopic, aber wie behält man denn den Überblick bei 200 Tabs


 Wenn ich viele Tabs offen habe, dann nicht um schnell zu wechseln, sondern um die nacheinander abzuarbeiten.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (13. Juni 2012)

@ReaCT: Und wie genau sammelt man soviele Tabs an, die man nacheinander abarbeitet 
Würde mich nur noch kurz interessieren, und hoffe, dass das den Threadersteller nichtstört.


----------



## cflies (14. Juni 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> @ReaCT: Und wie genau sammelt man soviele Tabs an, die man nacheinander abarbeitet
> Würde mich nur noch kurz interessieren, und hoffe, dass das den Threadersteller nichtstört.


 
Das wird ihn wohl nicht (mehr) stören.
Schließlich wurde ihm ja mit einer"tollen Antwort" geholfen.
Alle anderen Beiträge waren nicht hilfreich.


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. Juni 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> @ReaCT: Und wie genau sammelt man soviele Tabs an, die man nacheinander abarbeitet
> Würde mich nur noch kurz interessieren, und hoffe, dass das den Threadersteller nichtstört.


 
Z.B. wenn man eine Woche nicht da war und dann 5 Foren komplett abarbeitet, hatte ich erst, am Ende waren so viele Tabs offen das nicht mal mehr das Favicon hingepasst hat 
Außerdem hat er ja "gefühlte" geschrieben


----------

